# help me2buy DIGITAL CAMERA under Rs.9000



## kool (Jan 8, 2008)

Guyz help me to buy a Digital Camera under Rs.9000 for home use only. (Like birthday parties)


----------



## slugger (Jan 10, 2008)

shud get a *Canon PowerShot A570 IS* 4 dat price

got DIGIT's Best Buy tag in Oct2k7

*Review*

being sold 4 7599 @ *ebay*


----------



## max_demon (Jan 10, 2008)

Whatz the price for A710 IS?


----------



## slugger (Jan 10, 2008)

shud get a 710 IS for 10-11k ish, not more


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2008)

a simple suggestion. If you buy digicam for 9k, you will not get a cam with Li-Ion battery and every now and then you ahve to buy AA batteries as rechargeable batteries does not last long.

12k is the least amount to buy a goo digicam that give good battery life and great performance.

Increase your budget to 12k and get a cam with li-ion battery.

just my opinion.


----------



## kool (Jan 17, 2008)

what abt SONY???


----------



## VexByte (Jan 18, 2008)

Buy *Canon Powershot A460 with Free 1 GB SD card.*

*Cost :* Rs.6800


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 18, 2008)

U should also consider SONY,,,i hav a sony DSC-P41 4.1 megapixel camera.
i dont hav any problem till now,, ive been using original sony rechargeable batteries from the last one year with no hassles.......
 just keep one thing in mind..while buying a digital camera, its obvious that people
 look for high megapixel count,,,, a 5 megapixel camera will be fine for your needs.... but the main thing is the sensor.. go for Cameras having a CCD sensor.
On the other hand, CMOS cameras will be energy-efficient but will not give as 
much clarity as the CCD ones!!!!...
 after u hav a choice of 4-3 models from different makes,,, goto www.dpreview.com to get a review of those models,,,the site also has a collection of images shot by every camera, to give u an idea about everything...


----------

